# Baby pigeon needs to be rehomed due to aggression



## fallblossom (Aug 23, 2017)

My baby pigeon is about 20 days old and doesn't have all his feathers yet. I feed him every five hours 12cc's of food in a syringe and ensure his crop is full.

He is on my lap screeching and biting me. His bites and pecks hurt. I did not sign up for an aggressive animal and to me this is a preview of what is to come when he is an adult. I don't know if my bird is male or female.

He will peck my hands even though I keep them away from him and peck my forearms. I have him out of the cage to socialize him. Could this be why he is getting angry because he feels safer in his cage?

What is wrong with this baby bird? Brain damage from falling out of the nest or just an aggressive bird? Here he is attacking my hands.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would wait longer to see if he gets froendlier. Pigeons often see hands as a threat. As he gets older he should get a lot tamer especially if upyou feed him by hand.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is just a baby, and is not biting you to be mean or aggressive. He probably wants you to feed him. A baby that size can't possibly hurt when he bites. They do that when they are looking for food. 12 cc is not enough for a feeding for a 3 week old pigeon. He is probably hungry.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Rather try 20 - 30 ml every 5 hours, poor guy must be starving.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would at this point, start with the 20 and work up to the 30, as he is not used to it.
I did post amounts to give in your last post almost 2 weeks ago. Why have you not increased the amounts?
That is why he is biting, to get you to feed him. Poor thing.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor lil guy is not being aggressive he's just trying to tell you he's hungry. My three adult feral males REALLY bite me at times and hang on too but I wouldn't say it's particularly painful so can't see how this little one hurts. 
Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with the bird at all but with you for not understanding anything about them, if you call that aggression from a tiny baby pigeon.
Do some research or find someone who knows what they're doing with birds. Sheesh!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

fallblossom, we are not trying to pick on you. We really aren't. But you are starving him by not giving him enough to fill himself up. He is hungry. A baby pigeon cannot be aggressive. He is a baby. Why did you not increase the amount you feed? If you under feed, he cannot thrive and grow. If you don't give more, he won't grow any bigger. I know you don't want to over feed, but you cannot stay at the same amount that you were giving a week ago. That amount is what a week old should be getting. At 2 weeks they get more, and at 3 weeks they get more again. If you feed him just enough for a week old baby, then he cannot grow. And you can't say a baby is being aggressive. He is just looking to be fed.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

fallblossom, how about feeding him more and see if he gets friendlier and less aggressive? Seems worth a try. He really is a cutie!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did this poster even read what we posted? She could have come back on to let us know how it is going. Some people just get mad when you try to tell them they are doing something incorrectly. We did spend a great deal of time trying to help her. I think she owes us that much. I feel badly for the baby bird who is being so misunderstood.
He cannot go elsewhere for food, and depends on this one person to feed and care for him. The poster isn't listening to what he is trying to tell her. He is hungry. So for that she wants to get rid of him. That's really sad.


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Did this poster even read what we posted? She could have come back on to let us know how it is going. Some people just get mad when you try to tell them they are doing something incorrectly. We did spend a great deal of time trying to help her. I think she owes us that much. I feel badly for the baby bird who is being so misunderstood.
> He cannot go elsewhere for food, and depends on this one person to feed and care for him. The poster isn't listening to what he is trying to tell her. He is hungry. So for that she wants to get rid of him. That's really sad.


Jay3, no offense when there is a new poster on the forum, if we lynch mob them and make them feel like a moron, most people will just never come back again. You do this a lot and you did this to me in the past while you gave me some solid advice before, which I am grateful for.

I cant hate any of you because we all love pigeons. But sometimes it really gets annoying when a person is here for help and you just attack them and tell them what they SHOULD HAVE done, or accuse them WHY DID YOU NOT DO THAT?? which translates to, ARE YOU A MORON??

There are only a handful number of people that actually like pigeons and it would be better of for the pigeons sake to not piss anyone off that are leaning towards helping or supporting pigeons especially when they are new and want to find out what they can do to help a bird.

Again, no offence to you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

peacefulpigeon said:


> Jay3, no offense when there is a new poster on the forum, if we lynch mob them and make them feel like a moron, most people will just never come back again. You do this a lot and you did this to me in the past while you gave me some solid advice before, which I am grateful for.
> 
> I don't see that as a lynch mob. Everyone came in with an opinion. We did spend a lot of time with this person about the care of this baby. She didn't listen, no matter of many different times we tried to explain about the feeding of the bird. Then she comes on and is mad at the baby for being aggressive, which it in no way was. I think that just made everyone frustrated, and feeling defensive for the poor baby who had done nothing wrong.
> 
> ...


No offense taken. I care about the welfare of any animal. And can't worry about whether or not someone is going to take offense at the truth.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope the little guy is being fed. We all need to stick together because we do care about pigeons. Sadly not everyone who asks for help here is on the same page or listens to suggestions. Wish the OP would respond and let us know how the bird is doing.


----------

